# Seitendarstellung im Firefox

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich hab ma nen Problem. Bei mir werden manchen Seiten im Firefox komisch angezeigt.

Ich hab die selbe Seite ma aufm Notebook probiert. Auch Gentoo mit Firefox 3. Da geht sie prima.

Ich hab Firefox 3 aufm Rechner. Ist ne 64bit Maschine. Java mach ich mit icedtea falls das ne Rolle spielt. Flash ist Version 10. Auflösung ist 1280x1024.

Die Seite um dies mir z.B. geht ist www.fraspa.org

So sieht das bei mir aus:

[img=http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/948/ergebnis1ik9.th.jpg]

Was kann das sein?

Sebastian

----------

## musv

Bei mir wird die Seite im Firefox 3 ebenfalls kaputt angezeigt, im Opera geht sie. 

```
Result:   269 Errors, 188 warning(s)
```

Ok, das meiste davon sind fehlende HTML-Umschriften bei den $_GET-Parametern im & der Links. Ein paar fehlende </li>-Tags hat mir die w3c-Prüfung ebenfalls angezeigt. 

Im Konqueror sieht nur das "Kunde werden"-Feld etwas klein aus, und im Seamonkey laufen die Eingabefelder für Login und Pin aus dem Rand rechts heraus. 

Meine Empfehlgung:

Nimm Opera, oder beschwer Dich bei der Sparkasse, dass sie 'ne kompetente Firma an die Programmierung ihres Webportals lassen sollen. 

Nachtrag: 

Wie ich's mir dachte. Die Seite ist auf IE6 optimiert, denn da funktioniert sie fehlerlos.

----------

## Evildad

Bei mir mit Firefox 3 sieht die Seite eigentlich gut aus.

Auflösung ist 1400*1050.

http://img530.imageshack.us/my.php?image=testfy2.png

----------

## Vortex375

Ich hatte bei meinem Firefox3 auch mal Probleme mit der Seitendarstellung. Geholfen hat bei mir, das Firefox-Profil komplett zu löschen, bzw. ein neues Profil anzulegen. Deine Lesezeichen usw. kannst du ja vorher exportieren und im neuen Profil wieder importieren, es sollte also nichts verloren gehen.

----------

## Hollowman

@Vortex375

Der Tipp war super. Jetzt köappt das auch wieder mit der Seite.

Einfach ~/.mozilla/firefox löschen.

Sebastian

----------

## musv

Das hat mich jetzt stutzig gemacht. Also hab ich den Tipp mit dem Löschen auch mal getestet. 

-> Verzeichnis .mozilla/firefox nach .mozilla/firefox.bak verschoben

-> Seite geladen

Und ja, auf einmal wurde die Seite ohne Fehler angezeigt. Dann hab ich begonnen, meine ganzen Einstellungen wiederherzustellen - Addons, Themes, Schriftart, Cache, Sicherheit,... Und siehe da, der Fehler kam wieder. 

Bei mir war's die Schriftgröße. Per default hat Firefox eine Schriftgröße von 16pt eingestellt. Da wird die Seite der Spaßkasse auch richtig angezeigt. Stellt man jetzt mal die Schriftgröße auf was kleineres, verschiebt sich der Seitenaufbau. Bei mir war die Standardschriftgröße auf 13.

----------

